# نزلين لمرسي ولا ..... ادخل وشوف



## +Nevena+ (20 يونيو 2012)

بدون مقدمات

المعروف ان الناس اللي في التحرير هم انصار مرسي
وبعض الناس المعترضه علي الدستور المكمل
لحد كدا والكلام كويس ومفيش اي مشكله في كدا
حقهم 


لكن ليه بقي



معلقين صوره بن لادن علي صدورهم ليه ؟
هو احنا مش في مصرولا ايه بالظبط ؟

ناويه علي ايه الناس دي ؟
حد يفهمني :vava:


----------



## red333 (20 يونيو 2012)

*وانت عرفت منيين ان ده من اتباع مرسى*


----------



## aymonded (20 يونيو 2012)

ههههههههههههههه مش لما نلاقي اللي يفهمني الأول وبعدين نشوف حد يبقى يفهمنا احنا الأتنين
بس اعتقد أن المعنى سيظل حبيس بطن الشاعر ولا من يسأل ولا من يُجيب وعوضنا على الله
​


----------



## +Nevena+ (20 يونيو 2012)

red333 قال:


> *وانت عرفت منيين ان ده من اتباع مرسى*




انا مالقولتش ان دا تبع مرسي 

اقرا كلامي كويس
انا قولت المعروف ان الناس الل يفي الميدان لنصار مرسي

دا معلق صوره بن لادن ليه ؟
لو عند حضرتك رد مقنع اتفضل


----------



## +Nevena+ (20 يونيو 2012)

aymonded قال:


> ههههههههههههههه مش لما نلاقي اللي يفهمني الأول وبعدين نشوف حد يبقى يفهمنا احنا الأتنين
> بس اعتقد أن المعنى سيظل حبيس بطن الشاعر ولا من يسأل ولا من يُجيب وعوضنا على الله
> ​


هههههههههههههه
عندك حق استاذي
المعني في بطن الشاعر

يا مسهل افرجها يارب علينا بحد يرد برد مقنع

منورني استاذي


----------



## red333 (20 يونيو 2012)

+Nevena+ قال:


> انا مالقولتش ان دا تبع مرسي
> 
> اقرا كلامي كويس
> انا قولت المعروف ان الناس الل يفي الميدان لنصار مرسي
> ...


 
*يعنى ازاى تاكدت ان كل من فى الميدان انصار مرسى*


----------



## aymonded (20 يونيو 2012)

red333 قال:


> *وانت عرفت منيين ان ده من اتباع مرسى*



هذا هو إطار الكلام الصحيح [المعروف ان الناس اللي في التحرير هم انصار مرسي، وبعض الناس المعترضه علي الدستور المكمل​ *لحد كدا والكلام كويس ومفيش اي مشكله في كدا
** حقهم *​ 
*لكن ليه بقي* ] وهذا هو التساؤل عن واضع الصورة التي ليس فيها مرسي ولا موضوع عن إعلان الدستور المكمل، فيا ترى ده تبع مين وهذا هو *تساؤل كاتبة الموضوع* ، ولم تقل أن كل من في التحرير تابع لمرسي على الإطلاق الكلام لا يعني هذا مطلقاً....

أقبل مني كل احترام وتقدير لشخصك العزيز... كن معافي​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (20 يونيو 2012)

+Nevena+ قال:


> بدون مقدمات
> 
> المعروف ان الناس اللي في التحرير هم انصار مرسي
> وبعض الناس المعترضه علي الدستور المكمل
> ...


مفيش فـ أيدينا غير أننا نصلي أن ربنا يتدخل .. 
ربنا يرحم بجد وينور عقول الناس دي ..


----------



## watergold (20 يونيو 2012)

*لا دول من انصار القاعدة و قد لا تكون لديهم انتماءات معينة لحزب معين و كل ولائهم للقاعدة و قياداتها و هم سلفيين بشكل عام و قد تكون نظرتهم للدولة انها كافرة و يجب الجهاد ضدها متخفيش ابداً دول الناس في كل مكان مش في مصر بس في فلسطين ايضاً انا فاكر من زمان طلعوا مظاهرات و كان بعض السلفيين حملوا الصور بتاعته وحتى في يوم ما اعلن عن موته خرجت مظاهرات تحمل صورته في بعض بلدان العالم *​


----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (20 يونيو 2012)

احفظ بلادنا يارب ... من هذه العقول


----------



## +Nevena+ (20 يونيو 2012)

red333 قال:


> *يعنى ازاى تاكدت ان كل من فى الميدان انصار مرسى*




استاذ ريد
انا عارفه اسلوبك في الحوار
فلو حضرتك عندك رد مقنع عن تساؤلي عن الصوره
اتفضل مشكورا وضحها

غير كدا اعذرني مش ناويه ادخل معاك في جادل لا فائده منه


----------



## +Nevena+ (20 يونيو 2012)

بداية العمر قال:


> مفيش فـ أيدينا غير أننا نصلي أن ربنا يتدخل ..
> ربنا يرحم بجد وينور عقول الناس دي ..



فعلا مفيش قدامنا غير الصلاه
الهنا وحده القادر ان ينقذ شعبه مصر وينور العقول

ميرسي لمرورك الغالي كريس


----------



## red333 (20 يونيو 2012)

aymonded قال:


> هذا هو إطار الكلام الصحيح [المعروف ان الناس اللي في التحرير هم انصار مرسي، وبعض الناس المعترضه علي الدستور المكمل​
> 
> *لحد كدا والكلام كويس ومفيش اي مشكله في كدا*
> *حقهم *​
> ...


 
*اسلوبك جميل جدا واعتقد محاولتك للانقاذ اجمل*
*لك منى الف تحية*


----------



## +Nevena+ (20 يونيو 2012)

watergold قال:


> *لا دول من انصار القاعدة و قد لا تكون لديهم انتماءات معينة لحزب معين و كل ولائهم للقاعدة و قياداتها و هم سلفيين بشكل عام و قد تكون نظرتهم للدولة انها كافرة و يجب الجهاد ضدها متخفيش ابداً دول الناس في كل مكان مش في مصر بس في فلسطين ايضاً انا فاكر من زمان طلعوا مظاهرات و كان بعض السلفيين حملوا الصور بتاعته وحتى في يوم ما اعلن عن موته خرجت مظاهرات تحمل صورته في بعض بلدان العالم *​




انا مش خايفه استاذي
لاني مفيش انسان علي وجه الارض يقدر يأذيني
مدام الهي ماسمحش بكدا

كل الحكايه اني استغربت الصوره بصراحه
بن لان الارهابي
بقي قدوه للناس وصوره متعلقه علي صدورهم
وبيطالبوا انهم يكملوا مسيرته الارهابيه

الناس دي مخها فين وليه الدم بيحللهم كدا ؟


----------



## +Nevena+ (20 يونيو 2012)

Coptic4Ever2 قال:


> احفظ بلادنا يارب ... من هذه العقول



امين يا مخلصنا مد يداك الحنونه انقاذنا واحفظنا
اشكرك علي المرور


----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (20 يونيو 2012)

red333 قال:


> *وانت عرفت منيين ان ده من اتباع مرسى*


 
وهو مين نزل فى الميدان غير انصار مرسى والجماعات الاسلامية ​


----------



## يسطس الأنطونى (20 يونيو 2012)

*وهو بقى ايه فى مصر مفهوم دلوقتى علشان دى تبقى مفهومة؟*
​


----------



## +Nevena+ (20 يونيو 2012)

يسطس الأنطونى قال:


> *وهو بقى ايه فى مصر مفهوم دلوقتى علشان دى تبقى مفهومة؟*
> ​



عندك حق 
للاسف كل الاوضاع حاليا اصبحت غير مفهومه

ربنا يدبرها بقي


----------



## lo siento_mucho (20 يونيو 2012)

+Nevena+ قال:


> بدون
> ن
> 
> اويه علي ايه الناس دي ؟
> حد يفهمني :vava:


ده شببببببببببه جدي قبل ما يموووووووووت
هو صحي تاني ولا ايييييييييييييييييييييييييه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
جدوووووووووووووووووو


----------



## +Nevena+ (20 يونيو 2012)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> ده شببببببببببه جدي قبل ما يموووووووووت
> هو صحي تاني ولا ايييييييييييييييييييييييييه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> جدوووووووووووووووووو



ههههههههههههههههههههه
بجد ضحكتني كتير
منورني يا قمري


----------



## soul & life (20 يونيو 2012)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> ده شببببببببببه جدي قبل ما يموووووووووت
> هو صحي تاني ولا ايييييييييييييييييييييييييه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> جدوووووووووووووووووو


 



جدو كان وسيم كده ههههههههههههههههههه:94:


----------



## soul & life (20 يونيو 2012)

*نيفين الميدان مليان منهم  شباب اضحك عليه وعلى امل  ترجعله الثوره تانى   ومع دول كمان  اولاد ابو اسماعيل وخدى عندك كمان انصار مرسى اللى هيموت على الكرسى هههههههههه وخدى بالك بقا من المجموعتين دول  زودى عليهم  الجماعات الاسلاميه التكفيريه اللى  شبيه جد لولو واحد منهم هههههههههه*
*ببساطه كده انصار مرسى اللى هما الاخوان وافراد الجماعات الاسلاميه والجهاد التكفيريه وانصار ابو اسماعيل دول كلهم كانوا فران تحت الجحوور و جماعات كانت محظوووره ودلوات جالهم الفرصه يطلعوا من جحورهم  وللاسف كمان دا بقا عندهم عشم يمسكوا البلد ويحكموها ومثل هؤولا بيعتبروا بن لادن شهيد  والاعمال الارهابيه اللى قام بيها دى اعمال بطوليه ومن وجهة نظرهم هو داخل الجنه بسبب القتل والارهاب والتفجيرات اللى  دبرها فى بلاد الفرنجه*
*ربنااا يرحمنا من الجهل والتخلف وبندم  علشان جاتلى فرصه يوم من الايام اهاجر  ومهجرتش تحياتى للجميع.*


----------



## +Nevena+ (20 يونيو 2012)

نيفيان قال:


> *نيفين الميدان مليان منهم  شباب اضحك عليه وعلى امل  ترجعله الثوره تانى   ومع دول كمان  اولاد ابو اسماعيل وخدى عندك كمان انصار مرسى اللى هيموت على الكرسى هههههههههه وخدى بالك بقا من المجموعتين دول  زودى عليهم  الجماعات الاسلاميه التكفيريه اللى  شبيه جد لولو واحد منهم هههههههههه*
> *ببساطه كده انصار مرسى اللى هما الاخوان وافراد الجماعات الاسلاميه والجهاد التكفيريه وانصار ابو اسماعيل دول كلهم كانوا فران تحت الجحوور و جماعات كانت محظوووره ودلوات جالهم الفرصه يطلعوا من جحورهم  وللاسف كمان دا بقا عندهم عشم يمسكوا البلد ويحكموها ومثل هؤولا بيعتبروا بن لادن شهيد  والاعمال الارهابيه اللى قام بيها دى اعمال بطوليه ومن وجهة نظرهم هو داخل الجنه بسبب القتل والارهاب والتفجيرات اللى  دبرها فى بلاد الفرنجه*
> *ربنااا يرحمنا من الجهل والتخلف وبندم  علشان جاتلى فرصه يوم من الايام اهاجر  ومهجرتش تحياتى للجميع.*



انا فاهمه كل دا ومش معترضه عليهم
من حق كل انسان يعترض علي اللي مش مقتنع بيه

وفي الوقت ذاته عارفه ان
الجيش في الوقت المناسب يقدر يتعامل معاهم
هو سيبهم يفرحلوهم يومين 
زي ما عمل معاهم في مجلس الشعب المنحل :smile02
وبعد كدا :nunu0000::nunu0000::nunu0000:


لكن استغرابي فعلا 
ليه حملهم لصوره واحد ارهابي في الاوقات دي بالظبط
هدفهم ايه ؟
تحسي ان تهديد مباشر للاسلوب التعامل بعد كدا
ان دا هدفهم الارهاب وبس 


وانا جتلي فرصتين بجد 
بس طلعت وطنيه ورفضتهم
خيبه بعيد عنك هههههههههههههههه

وربنا يرحم


----------



## soul & life (20 يونيو 2012)

*هو بالفعل كده  زى ما قولتى *تحسي ان تهديد مباشر للاسلوب التعامل بعد كدا* هما عفيجيه وبيموتوا فى العنف والجهاد فى سبيل مصالحهم ولو تلاحظى امبارح جه بكار يقولك ان مرسى الريس وهنعلنها ومش منتظرين اللجنه تعلن النتيجه وخدى الاحسن كمان حضرته بيقول ان الريس اللى هو مرسى هيحلف اليمين امام مجلس الشعب اللى هو المفروض منحل بحكم محكمه فى التحرير*
*شوفتى الهنا اللى احنا اصبحنا فيه صبرنا يارب*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (20 يونيو 2012)

+Nevena+ قال:


> ​


*أية الشئ دة ؟؟*

*أعتقد أن واحد من الأتنين ...*
*إما عِكرمة بن أبى جهل الذى أسلم فى أواخر أيامه *
*أو أنه الهويفف بن القعقاع بن التايهة...*
*الذى ضل الطريق وهو آتى من جهة ( محور قريش / البدرشين )*
*ولم تشغلنى الصورة المعلقة على رقبة الشئ أعلاه بقدر ما شغلنى مشهد*
*:*
*:*
*:*
*:*
*:*
*:*
*:*
*:*
*:*
*:*
*:*
*:*
*:*
*:*
*:*
*:*
*:*
*:*
*:*
*:*
*القلم الرينولدز الأزرق فى جيب الجلباب العلوى *​​​​


----------



## +Nevena+ (20 يونيو 2012)

نيفيان قال:


> *هو بالفعل كده  زى ما قولتى *تحسي ان تهديد مباشر للاسلوب التعامل بعد كدا* هما عفيجيه وبيموتوا فى العنف والجهاد فى سبيل مصالحهم ولو تلاحظى امبارح جه بكار يقولك ان مرسى الريس وهنعلنها ومش منتظرين اللجنه تعلن النتيجه وخدى الاحسن كمان حضرته بيقول ان الريس اللى هو مرسى هيحلف اليمين امام مجلس الشعب اللى هو المفروض منحل بحكم محكمه فى التحرير*
> *شوفتى الهنا اللى احنا اصبحنا فيه صبرنا يارب*



اه سمعته امبارح
بس في برنامج لميس الحديدي
الست اديلته وفهمته اننا مش بنخاف من اسلوب التهديد ولا التخوين
ووقفته عند حده بصراحه


----------



## +Nevena+ (20 يونيو 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *أية الشئ دة ؟؟*
> 
> *أعتقد أن واحد من الأتنين ...*
> *إما عِكرمة بن أبى جهل الذى أسلم فى أواخر أيامه *
> ...


ههههههههههههههههههههههه
طب بامانه انت راجل ما حصلتش
سايب كل الرغي بتاعي دا والمنظر البشع المرعب
ونظرك جاب كل دا :smile02
وعرفت تلقط القلم اللي موجود في جيب الجلباب العلوي
ههههههههههههههههه

ابقي امسك الخشب بقي


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (20 يونيو 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *أية الشئ دة ؟؟*
> 
> *أعتقد أن واحد من الأتنين ...*
> *إما عِكرمة بن أبى جهل الذى أسلم فى أواخر أيامه *
> ...



:new6:           :new6:           :new6:            :new6:​


----------



## مونيكا 57 (20 يونيو 2012)

*اعتقد يانفين ان اللى معلق صورة بن لادن 
بيفكر مرسى بالمشوار اللى بدأه بن لادن
وكأنه بيقوله الفرصة جاتلك يابطل وجت من وسع 
وايدنا فى ايد بعض ونكمل مشوار الجهاد والارهاب الى ابتداه صاحبنا​*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (20 يونيو 2012)

*عايزانى يعنى أشغل بالى بمريض خرج لتوه من مستشفى العباسية ؟؟*
*عرفتوا يابشر لية مُبارك كان مستسمك بقانون الطوارئ ..؟؟؟*
*الأشكال دى لا يصلح لها سوى المعتقلات ...*


----------



## +Nevena+ (20 يونيو 2012)

مونيكا 57 قال:


> *اعتقد يانفين ان اللى معلق صورة بن لادن
> بيفكر مرسى بالمشوار اللى بدأه بن لادن
> وكأنه بيقوله الفرصة جاتلك يابطل وجت من وسع
> وايدنا فى ايد بعض ونكمل مشوار الجهاد والارهاب الى ابتداه صاحبنا​*



فعلا عندك حق
هو تذكير للي مرسي قاله مره في مؤتمره
انه هايفتح مصر من جديد

لما نشوف بكره مخبي ايه منهم

ميرسي كتير علي التوضيح استاذتي الغاليه


----------



## +Nevena+ (20 يونيو 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *عايزانى يعنى أشغل بالى بمريض خرج لتوه من مستشفى العباسية ؟؟*
> *عرفتوا يابشر لية مُبارك كان مستسمك بقانون الطوارئ ..؟؟؟*
> *الأشكال دى لا يصلح لها سوى المعتقلات ...*




صدقت يا اخي


> * الأشكال دى لا يصلح لها سوى المعتقلات*



بس تفتكر ممكن تتلم في جحورها تاني ؟


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (20 يونيو 2012)

+Nevena+ قال:


> * صدقت يا اخي*


 *بارك الله فيكى يا أختاااااه*
*دة بمناسبة الصورة يعنى ؟؟*
*خايفة منه بتقولى صدقت يا اخى ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*
*



بس تفتكر ممكن تتلم في جحورها تاني ؟

أنقر للتوسيع...

 طبعا ...وبكرة تشوفى *


----------



## grges monir (20 يونيو 2012)

يعنى الراجل دة لو مكنش تبع مرسى
هيكون تبع مين شفيق يعنى ؟؟؟ ههه
ولا هو جاى فسحة لوحدة كدة هههه


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (20 يونيو 2012)

يا عم والنعمه الراجل تااا أختتت أكتر من وئتهـــ..
انا هدور عليه واقله يجي يشوف الوضع الـ،،vib الليـ هوا بئا فيه بثبب "نونا"
ملامح التقي والورع والتعفف تنضح من بين وجنتيهــ،،،ld:
:smile02​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (20 يونيو 2012)

نيفيان قال:


> جدو كان وسيم كده ههههههههههههههههههه:94:


ايووووووه هههههههه
وجمالو ده خلاه اتجوز اربعه
ولا تمووره


----------



## lo siento_mucho (20 يونيو 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *عايزانى يعنى أشغل بالى بمريض خرج لتوه من مستشفى العباسية ؟؟*
> *عرفتوا يابشر لية مُبارك كان مستسمك بقانون الطوارئ ..؟؟؟*
> *الأشكال دى لا يصلح لها سوى المعتقلات ...*


*هو ده عين الكلام*


----------



## +Nevena+ (20 يونيو 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *بارك الله فيكى يا أختاااااه*
> *دة بمناسبة الصورة يعنى ؟؟*
> *خايفة منه بتقولى صدقت يا اخى ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*
> * طبعا ...وبكرة تشوفى *



هههههههههههههه
لا خوف ايه انا بنت جدعه وجباره وقويه ومفتريه
واسأل عليا :smile02
وومش بخاف من حد ابدا

بس بحاول اتعلم لغتهم الجديده
ههههههههههههههه

في انتظار بكره دا :08:


----------



## soul & life (20 يونيو 2012)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> *هو ده عين الكلام*


 


تصدقى اول مره اشوف عبود كاتب حاجه صح:gy0000:


----------



## +Nevena+ (20 يونيو 2012)

grges monir قال:


> يعنى الراجل دة لو مكنش تبع مرسى
> هيكون تبع مين شفيق يعنى ؟؟؟ ههه
> ولا هو جاى فسحة لوحدة كدة هههه



انا عارف يا خويا
يكنش تبعي هههههههههههههه:gun::nunu0000::t26:


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (20 يونيو 2012)

grges monir قال:


> يعنى الراجل دة لو مكنش تبع مرسى
> هيكون تبع مين شفيق يعنى ؟؟؟ ههه
> ولا هو جاى فسحة لوحدة كدة هههه


*لأ ...الراجل دة مش تبع مورسى ...دول أتباع أبليس ...*


----------



## lo siento_mucho (20 يونيو 2012)

نيفيان قال:


> تصدقى اول مره اشوف عبود كاتب حاجه صح:gy0000:


هههههههه تصدقي وانا كمان
بلاش نحسدو بقى :gy0000:


----------



## soul & life (20 يونيو 2012)

+Nevena+ قال:


> صدقت يا اخي
> 
> 
> بس تفتكر ممكن تتلم في جحورها تاني ؟


 

لو شفيق نجح اعتقد انهم هيتلموا طبعا مش هيكون بنفس الوضع السابق بس لا هيتلموا قولوا يارب:94:


----------



## +Nevena+ (20 يونيو 2012)

بداية العمر قال:


> يا عم والنعمه الراجل تااا أختتت أكتر من وئتهـــ..
> انا هدور عليه واقله يجي يشوف الوضع الـ،،vib الليـ هوا بئا فيه بثبب "نونا"
> ملامح التقي والورع والتعفف تنضح من بين وجنتيهــ،،،ld:
> :smile02​



قولتلي طريق باب الخروج من المنتدي منين ههههههههههه

استني كدا ما اتخيل لو شفته قدامي هايحصلي ايه :smile02
ونعمه التقوي والورع بصراحه


----------



## lo siento_mucho (20 يونيو 2012)

grges monir قال:


> يعنى الراجل دة لو مكنش تبع مرسى
> هيكون تبع مين شفيق يعنى ؟؟؟ ههه
> ولا هو جاى فسحة لوحدة كدة هههه


يكونشي داسوس ..اوعى تدوه معلومات وتقولولو مين اللي كسب..


----------



## +Nevena+ (20 يونيو 2012)

هههههههههههههههههههه يابنات انتوا سبتوا الموضوع 
وقلبت علي عبود ولا ايه
الراجل علي طول بيقول الصح


هات  نص جني مخروم بقي


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (20 يونيو 2012)

نيفيان قال:


> *تصدقى اول مره اشوف عبود كاتب حاجه صح:gy0000:*



*دة جر شكل ع الصبح ؟؟؟؟*
*مالك ؟؟*
*ماليش ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟:t7:*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (20 يونيو 2012)

+Nevena+ قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههه يابنات انتوا سبتوا الموضوع
> وقلبت علي عبود ولا ايه
> الراجل علي طول بيقول الصح
> 
> ...


*هما بقوا بيخرموا الخمسين قرش دلوقتى ؟؟؟*
*ولا أعرف ....*


----------



## +Nevena+ (20 يونيو 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *هما بقوا بيخرموا الخمسين قرش دلوقتى ؟؟؟*
> *ولا أعرف ....*



كل شئ في الزمن دا بقي ممكن :smile02
لو مش في نص جني
ابعت ميه مقطعه طيب :08:


----------



## soul & life (20 يونيو 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> [/B]
> *دة جر شكل ع الصبح ؟؟؟؟*
> *مالك ؟؟*
> *ماليش ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟:t7:*


 

هههههههه اه ماليش وانا هجر شكلك ليه كنت عدو المراْه  ولا كنت عدو المراْه
انا بقول  اللى شوفته:smile02


----------



## soul & life (20 يونيو 2012)

*معاهدة سلام*

*خلاص يا بنات اعلن عبود على الحدود انه مش عدو المراْه وانه بيتاْسف على الموضوع الجارح والمهين فى حق المراْه وانه مش هينزل فى جميع انحاء المنتدى مواضيع تمس مشاعر واحساس المراْه .... صح يا عبود يلا اتفضل وقع*


----------



## +Nevena+ (20 يونيو 2012)

ههههههههههههههههههههه 
بجد انتوا اعضاء تحف 
غيرتوا مجري الموضوع وبفي فكاهي بدل النكد


حد بقي يفكرني الموضوع كان بيحكي عن ايه والنبي ؟
هههههههههههههههه


----------



## soul & life (20 يونيو 2012)

*سورى يا نيفين معلش هو اللى بيقول كلام و بيرجع فيه استفزنى *
*الموضوع كان على الراجل اللى بيعشق بن لادن ونازل بصورته التحرير اى خدمه*


----------



## +Nevena+ (20 يونيو 2012)

نيفيان قال:


> *سورى يا نيفين معلش هو اللى بيقول كلام و بيرجع فيه استفزنى *
> *الموضوع كان على الراجل اللى بيعشق بن لادن ونازل بصورته التحرير اى خدمه*




يا جميله انا بهزر 
ومفيش داعي للاسف خالص
والموضوع وصاحبته الموضوع تحت امركم

حد يقدر يتكلم :gun::nunu0000:


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (20 يونيو 2012)

+Nevena+ قال:


> حد بقي يفكرني الموضوع كان بيحكي عن ايه *والنبي* ؟
> هههههههههههههههه


 *طالما حلفتينا بالغالى ...*
*الموضوع كان عن ميدان التحرير اللى نازل بصورة بن لادن فى الراجل ...أى خدمة ...معلش ( نيفيان ) مستجدة هنا *


----------



## +Nevena+ (20 يونيو 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *طالما حلفتينا بالغالى ...*
> *الموضوع كان عن ميدان التحرير اللى نازل بصورة بن لادن فى الراجل ...أى خدمة ...معلش ( نيفيان ) مستجدة هنا *



تشكرات افندينا :smile02

مانا عارف انها مستجده
بكره تتعود علينا وتعرفنا
وربنا يسترها بقي لما تعرفنا ههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (20 يونيو 2012)

+Nevena+ قال:


> ناويه علي ايه الناس دي ؟
> حد يفهمني :vava:




*أكيد ناوية على تحرير مصر من الكفـار ههههههههه*


----------



## +Nevena+ (20 يونيو 2012)

AL MALEKA HELANA قال:


> *أكيد ناوية على تحرير مصر من الكفـار ههههههههه*


صح ناوين علي تحريرها

الي الجهاااااااااااااااد
:nunu0000::gun:


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (20 يونيو 2012)

+Nevena+ قال:


> صح ناوين علي تحريرها
> 
> الي الجهاااااااااااااااد
> :nunu0000::gun:



ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
 بقولك إحتمال أكون أنا أول واحدة يجربوا فيها 
علشان حاطة صليب كبير على باب الشقة :94:
أشوف وشك بخير


----------



## +Nevena+ (20 يونيو 2012)

AL MALEKA HELANA قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> بقولك إحتمال أكون أنا أول واحدة يجربوا فيها
> علشان حاطة صليب كبير على باب الشقة :94:
> أشوف وشك بخير



لا انا اول واحده
اللي فوقي بقوا متشددين
وانا خرجت في الطرقه
وفضلت اعلن مرسي واعوانه بهزار انا ومرات خالو
واعلي صوتي واسمعهم اكتر
ههههههههههههههههههههههه


شريره انا :smile02


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (20 يونيو 2012)

+Nevena+ قال:


> لا انا اول واحده
> اللي فوقي بقوا متشددين
> وانا خرجت في الطرقه
> وفضلت اعلن مرسي واعوانه بهزار انا ومرات خالو
> ...




وااااااااااااااااااو 
يبقا أنا وإنتى فى ساعة واحدة هههههههههههه

فلنستعد من الآن فصاعد لطلقات الرصاص


----------



## +Nevena+ (20 يونيو 2012)

AL MALEKA HELANA قال:


> وااااااااااااااااااو
> يبقا أنا وإنتى فى ساعة واحدة هههههههههههه
> 
> فلنستعد من الآن فصاعد لطلقات الرصاص



ههههههههههههههههههههه
خلاص ماشي

محدش عاوز يطوع معانا يا رجاله


----------



## يوليوس44 (20 يونيو 2012)

*مبروك ​*


----------



## يوليوس44 (20 يونيو 2012)

+Nevena+ قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههه
> خلاص ماشي
> 
> محدش عاوز يطوع معانا يا رجاله



* انا فى لحمة الاول . *


----------



## +Nevena+ (20 يونيو 2012)

يوليوس44 قال:


> *مبروك ​*




الله يبارك فيك يا اخي
وعقبالك



يوليوس44 قال:


> * انا فى لحمة الاول . *



لحمه وفراخ وزيت وسكر كمان ههههههههههه


----------



## يوليوس44 (20 يونيو 2012)

+Nevena+ قال:


> الله يبارك فيك يا اخي
> وعقبالك
> 
> 
> ...



*  الحمد لله . الحمدلله . الحمة الله . اهو كدة الواحد يموت وهو مفتخر شاف الحمة وفراخ كمان  ياعينى ياعينى اية  اية الدلع دة ياسلا م لو علية كمان ديك رومى , الواحد يموت بنفس مفتوحة  ههههههههههههه*


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (20 يونيو 2012)

الموضوع ده كان بيتكلم عن إية ؟؟ حد يفكرنى كدة


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (20 يونيو 2012)

*انا كل اللى مضايقنى ان دقنه منكوشة اوى :smile02

و بعدين اكيد هو مش واخد باله ان دى صورة بن لادن .. اهو واحد بدقن و السلام  .. و الانسان ايه يعنى غير دقن و جلابية و شوية حاجات فوق بعض *


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (20 يونيو 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *
> انا كل اللى مضايقنى ان دقنه منكوشة اوى :smile02
> *



*معلشى نسى يسرحها ههههههههههه*


----------



## +Nevena+ (20 يونيو 2012)

AL MALEKA HELANA قال:


> الموضوع ده كان بيتكلم عن إية ؟؟ حد يفكرنى كدة




ههههههههههههههههههههه
عن سر الطبخ الالماني وخفته :smile02


----------



## +Nevena+ (20 يونيو 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *انا كل اللى مضايقنى ان دقنه منكوشة اوى :smile02
> 
> و بعدين اكيد هو مش واخد باله ان دى صورة بن لادن .. اهو واحد بدقن و السلام  .. و الانسان ايه يعنى غير دقن و جلابية و شوية حاجات فوق بعض *



ههههههههههههههههههههههه
دي الموضه يابنتي 

علي رايك هو دا الانسان الخشبي من ايام سيدنا نكشه ld:


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (20 يونيو 2012)

*بس أنا شايفة الراجل أمور أوى ولذيذ 

أكيد إحنا ظالمينة 

وكمان فية فى جيبة قلم فرنساوى من صُنع الكفار ههههههههههه*​


----------



## soul & life (20 يونيو 2012)

AL MALEKA HELANA قال:


> *بس أنا شايفة الراجل أمور أوى ولذيذ *​
> *أكيد إحنا ظالمينة *​
> *وكمان فية فى جيبة قلم فرنساوى من صُنع الكفار ههههههههههه*​


 على راى المثل ملقوش فى الورد عيب قالوا احمر الخدين ههههههههه

مش لاقين عيب فى الراجل العسل ده مسكتوا فى القلم  شريرين:act31:


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (20 يونيو 2012)

نيفيان قال:


> على راى المثل ملقوش فى الورد عيب قالوا احمر الخدين ههههههههه
> 
> مش لاقين عيب فى الراجل العسل ده مسكتوا فى القلم  شريرين:act31:



*أصل الراجل مفيش غيرة موحد بالله وهيفوز بالحور والغُلمان يا سعدة يا هناه 

لكن القلم من صُنع الكفار ......... فليذهب إلى الجحيم علية اللعنة :gun:
*


----------



## +Nevena+ (20 يونيو 2012)

ايه دا انتوا بتعاكسوا الراجل 
عيني عينيك كدا وعلي الملئ




بس فعلا هو كميل خالص
مفيش منه اتنين 

اشكرك يارب


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (20 يونيو 2012)

+Nevena+ قال:


> ايه دا انتوا بتعاكسوا الراجل
> عيني عينيك كدا وعلي الملئ
> 
> 
> ...




هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

بس أنا حاسة إنه حران شوية ومحتاج دش بارد ههههههههههههههه


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (20 يونيو 2012)

AL MALEKA HELANA قال:


> *أكيد ناوية على تحرير مصر من الكفـار ههههههههه*



ويل لكي يا هيلانية النوايا فكاهية الخفايا..:smile02
لأمزقنك تمزيقاً فوتوشوبياً وأكون مصدر أكتئاب لكي من رؤية بروفايلي..:gun:
اللحمه علي كل تموينٍ ضروره..:gy0000:
ولنأخذ من كل صحراء حصيره
 ولنشاهد قناة الجزيره
 فى ظل المستجدات الخطيره..
بظهورالمجاهد ابن ابي المشلفح بن بعلباك اسد المتنكف بن أبي خلزعه الملثم بن ابي الجريدباء ...،،،فى ميدان التحرير يحمل صورة "بونلادن"ويثير فكاهه كوميديه بخفة دم مصريه :nunu0000:
،.،.،.،.،.،.،.،.،.،..،.،.،.،.،.،
ولمرسي الكرسي ويامصر موتيني فـ يوم عُرسِي
 وبِكِيت عليكي روحي ومن التعب تعبت نفسي
 ونفسي نفسي علي بر ترسي
 ثورة شهيد يا مصر اهي ماتت 
بَفَكَرِكْ وأوعي تنسي
 أن يسوعنا بأيده راعيكي
 وأنتي أكيد هتكوني لِيه..
بس يسوع أدانا حياه وأختبار مش هنسقط فيه..
فيك يا يسوعي خلاص العالم
 ياريت يا يسوعي تعجل بيه..
بس أخواتي وأبويا وأمي 
ارجوك يا يسوعي من عقولهم الجهل أمحيه,,
ونور روحهم وقلوبهم ..
لو نور نورك أبدا محدش يقدر يطفيه..،،
وأقتل ف روحهم كل شيطان ونورك فى قلوبهم صَحِيه..
لو مرسي دا مصري هيخدم بلده...!!
هنصلي يسوعنا يقويه
أما يا مرسي يا ريس مرسي
لو دينك يوم كتفني 
فيسوع المجد أنا واثق فيه.
يا أخويا يا مسلم 
يأ أخويا يا مسيحي
لكل منا ربه 
ورب كل مصري يكفيه..!!!
لكن الزمن الأخضر قادم
والعالم يسوعنا قادر يحميه

،.،.،.،.،.،.،.،.،.،..،.،.،.،.،.،​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (20 يونيو 2012)

نيفيان قال:


> على راى المثل ملقوش فى الورد عيب قالوا احمر الخدين ههههههههه
> 
> مش لاقين عيب فى الراجل العسل ده مسكتوا فى القلم  شريرين:act31:



*لسة مغيرة النظارة ولا ايه ؟؟؟ :smile02 
خلى بالك اللى بيكدب بيروح النار و الدنيا حر خلقة مش هتستحملى ممكن تسيحى فيها دى :smile02*


----------



## +Nevena+ (20 يونيو 2012)

بداية العمر قال:


> ويل لكي يا هيلانية النوايا فكاهية الخفايا..:smile02
> لأمزقنك تمزيقاً فوتوشوبياً وأكون مصدر أكتئاب لكي من رؤية بروفايلي..:gun:
> اللحمه علي كل تموينٍ ضروره..:gy0000:
> ولنأخذ من كل صحراء حصيره
> ...



تحيا مصر

بس هو في ايه بقي :smile02
















بصراحه كلماتك جميله
وفعلا يسوع مش هايسيب ولاده وهاينقذهم


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (20 يونيو 2012)

AL MALEKA HELANA قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> بس أنا حاسة إنه حران شوية ومحتاج دش بارد ههههههههههههههه



*بالعكس دة لازمله دش سخن ... البارد مش هيأث للاسف .. محتاجين نشيل بلاوى :smile02*


----------



## +Nevena+ (20 يونيو 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *بالعكس دة لازمله دش سخن ... البارد مش هيأث للاسف .. محتاجين نشيل بلاوى :smile02*




تنفع مغليه طيب ؟:gy0000:


----------



## soul & life (20 يونيو 2012)

+Nevena+ قال:


> تنفع مغليه طيب ؟:gy0000:


 

انا بقول  قليل من الكلور كثير من الصابون ابو رغوه والكثير الكثير من الماء المغلى وعليهم  لتر ديتول:smile02


----------



## soul & life (20 يونيو 2012)

بداية العمر قال:


> ويل لكي يا هيلانية النوايا فكاهية الخفايا..:smile02
> لأمزقنك تمزيقاً فوتوشوبياً وأكون مصدر أكتئاب لكي من رؤية بروفايلي..:gun:
> اللحمه علي كل تموينٍ ضروره..:gy0000:
> ولنأخذ من كل صحراء حصيره​ ولنشاهد قناة الجزيره
> ...


 مين مزعلك؟؟؟؟


----------



## soul & life (20 يونيو 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *لسة مغيرة النظارة ولا ايه ؟؟؟ :smile02 *
> *خلى بالك اللى بيكدب بيروح النار و الدنيا حر خلقة مش هتستحملى ممكن تسيحى فيها دى :smile02*


 

ههههههه تاْمليه بس هتلاقى انى معايا حق:94:


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (20 يونيو 2012)

نيفيان قال:


> مين مزعلك؟؟؟؟



موث فى حتت زعلني خااالث مااالث بااالث..:smile02

انتي فى حت زحلك.. :gy0000:​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (20 يونيو 2012)

+Nevena+ قال:


> تنفع مغليه طيب ؟:gy0000:


*
فيه مثل مصرى شهير بيقول .. ايش تعمل المَشطة فى الوش العِكر *



نيفيان قال:


> ههههههه تاْمليه بس هتلاقى انى معايا حق:94:



*:smile02بذمتك دة يتاخد من انهى كدر عشان اتأمل فيه يعنى ؟؟*


----------



## soul & life (20 يونيو 2012)

بداية العمر قال:


> موث فى حتت زعلني خااالث مااالث بااالث..:smile02​
> 
> انتي فى حت زحلك.. :gy0000:​


 تؤتؤ خالث  :gy0000:


----------



## white.angel (21 يونيو 2012)

*انا قريت الموضوع بس مقريتش الـ 9 صفح D:*

*الاسلاميين عموماً شايفيين ان بن لادن بطل وشهيد*
*استشهد على يد الكفره الامريكان .. *

*افتكرى رد فعل الشعب المصرى لما بن لادن اتقتل *
*والمظاهرات اللى اتعملت والجنازه ... وانت تفهمى *

*لو حكم مرسى القاعده هتفتح فرع فى مصر*
*زى مالتوحيد والنور فتح فرع فى الهرم D:*
​


----------

